

First Springer API Challenge announced ($5k 1st prize) - quii
http://www.springer.com/about+springer/media/pressreleases?SGWID=0-11002-6-1049721-0

======
Jun8
Springer has great content. Just signed up and got my keys. Now looking at the
documentation to see what types of data they've put out.

